# Summer Pro League Tryout Camp



## SPL05 (May 16, 2005)

Got Game?

Need Exposure?

Here's your chance to play with the pros!

Bring your best game to the Summer Pro League Tryout Camp. Show your skills to NBA coaches and international scouts searching for that undiscovered talent. The Summer Pro League gives players the exposure that new talent deserves.

When: Tuesday, July 5 - Thursday, July 7 2005

Where: The Pyramid at Long Beach State University (Los Angeles Area)

Sign up early to earn a spot on the team.

Regular Registration: $340

Visit www.summerproleague.com or call (310) 348- 8747


----------

